
India's DataProtection Recommendation Report: A Free and Fair Digital Economy [pdf] - yarapavan
http://meity.gov.in/writereaddata/files/Data_Protection_Committee_Report.pdf
======
yarapavan
Some background:

In 2017, the Supreme Court recognised a fundamental right to privacy in
Puttaswamy vs Union of India, and the Centre constituted the Srikrishna
Committee to help frame the country’s data protection law.

A summary of recommendations starts at page 168. It agrees that India's
current data protection framework is inadequate, and that the data protection
law should apply to entities regardless of where they are physically located,
so long as they process the data of Indian residents/citizens.

The committee also agrees that individuals should have core rights including
notice and consent — the right to be notified of data collection and the right
to consent to data collection. Other rights that it recognises for data
subjects include the right to be forgotten and the right to data portability
(both, in limited forms). It also has identified certain additional user
rights, including the right of users to access and rectify personal data, the
right to object to and restrict processing (including for direct marketing),
and the right against decisions being made only by automated processing.

